# MetallicAcid's FT03



## MetallicAcid (Aug 23, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Silverstone Fortress FT03
Intel Core i7 4770K @4.8ghz 1.4v
ASUS Gryphon mATX Z87 + Armor Kit
Corsair Vengeance Pro 4x4GB @ 2133mhz
Silverstone Strider ST85F-P 850W PSU
ASUS GTX780 3GB SLI
Phobya Xtreme 400x200x85mm radiator
Phobya G-Silent 818 180mm fan x2
Be Quiet! SilentWings 2, 80mm PWM x2
Swiftech Apogee Drive II CPU/pump combo
EK-RES X3 110 reservior
EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Acetal+Nickel x2 
EK-FC780 GTX Ti Backplate - Black x2
Icemodz RGB LED strips

*Mods:*
Painted everything carbon matte black
Modded radiator onto back of case
Custom acrylic tubing for water cooling
Custom length PSU cables
Custom aluminium panels

Good day Tech Power Up!

It is with great pleasure that I share with you an album of my latest completed project, featuring a modded Silverstone Fortress FT03 case. With a 400x200x85mm radiator strapped on the back, custom designed panels and doors, and straight hard tubing in vertical runs - makes this FT03 a case mod not to be reckoned with!

Hardware includes:
Silverstone Fortress FT03
Intel Core i7 4770K @4.8ghz 1.4v
ASUS Gryphon mATX Z87 + Armor Kit
Corsair Vengeance Pro 4x4GB @ 2133mhz
Silverstone Strider ST85F-P 850W PSU
ASUS GTX780 3GB SLI
Phobya Xtreme 400x200x85mm radiator
Phobya G-Silent 818 180mm fan x2
Be Quiet! SilentWings 2, 80mm PWM x2
Swiftech Apogee Drive II CPU/pump combo
EK-RES X3 110 reservior
EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Acetal+Nickel x2 
EK-FC780 GTX Ti Backplate - Black x2
Icemodz RGB LED strips

Temperature under heavy gaming:
CPU 60c
GPU 1 55c
GPU 2 55c

G-Silent fans run at 680rpm, and Be Quiet! fans run at 1300rpm. This watercooling loop is completely silent.

I will first display the final images, then the renders when I had finished planning this build to show a comparison between planning to execution.

I would like to thank those companies that sponsored this build with quality products:
EK Water Blocks
Silverstone 
Aquatuning.se
Inet.se
Icemodz.com
Caseking.de

The project build log can be found here: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/143-projektloggar/1299501-metallicacids-ft03-xtreme-watercooling/

I hope you enjoy this album! Please do not forget to rate and comment 

Kind regards,
Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


----------



## Kira (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice mod 
Except the cable missing of finishing and sleeving


----------



## DZZRtt (Aug 25, 2014)

Bloody beautiful.
10 out of 10, Acid


----------



## Redkaliber (Aug 26, 2014)

DUDE! thats one badass mod. The choice of colors and the vertical tubing. So good.


----------



## MetallicAcid (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I am very happy that most of you like it 

To the people who gave it 5 or 6, can you motivate why you gave low scores? Or was you just being a troll?

Kind regards,
Justin.


----------



## DZZRtt (Aug 26, 2014)

Could you tell me, what primer/paint did you use for aluminium panels?


----------



## MetallicAcid (Aug 26, 2014)

DZZRtt said:


> Could you tell me, what primer/paint did you use for aluminium panels?


Sure, they are powdercoated. I needed them to be super durable!

Kind regards,
Justin


----------



## Kira (Aug 29, 2014)

MetallicAcid said:


> To the people who gave it 5 or 6, can you motivate why you gave low scores? Or was you just being a troll?



*Hi 
I didn't vote 
But if someone noted 5-6 I think it's because of this
If you rectified these little details finished, it'll be a magical PC*

*Photo 1: all tubing are right but those 2 are all wrong and not even symmetric*




_*Photo 2 et 3: You're doing a superb PC but you don't finished sleeving*_









*See you and congratulations *


----------



## irek83 (Sep 2, 2014)

Great job man ! I love this mod.


----------



## Torus15 (Oct 7, 2014)

One of my favorite builds here in a cracking case. I here what the guys say about the tube and cabling, but thhat takes nothing away from the eye feast from the layout you see. Love the coolant colour with the matt black background and the vertical tubing.


----------



## XSI (Oct 29, 2014)

loved it + the colour is nice.


----------

